# Time frame testing for waterproofness of a tank?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Now I'm sure if it does not leak whent he water is filled that's good but what should be set times to check on the tank it's leaking? 

15/30/60mins? 48hrs?


TIA


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Maybe I'd keep a close eye on it for the first hour or so, and then just leave it over night (maybe check it before I go to sleep and again when I woke up), etc.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm hoping that from mid-morning to bedtime will be long enough, as I'm positive my husband is going to want a shower tonight, and I've got my "re-sealed" 10g in the tub at the moment ! It's been there for about an hour, and it looks okay - I'm not feeling any dampness at the seams (nor finding any with toilet paper rubbed on the edge), and the water level is staying the same.

What are you testing AquaNeko ?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

last tank I fixed.... I let stand for a week with the filter running. That was a 65G though....more mess if it goes wrong.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

What do you guys think of a 25% fill for X hours, 50% fill, wait X more hours and then go to 75% full, then full?

That's what I do with tanks over 40g.

W


----------

